# Frontline Plus side effects?



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just gave my dog his monthly dose of Frontline Plus yesterday and he seems to be lethargic today. He weights 24 pounds and has been getting the dosage for a 23-44 pound dog. I think I should give him the smaller dose for dogs up to 22 pounds. Has anyone had experience like this?


----------



## teddysteatime (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,
Funny I have posted this exact question. My dog is 32 pounds and that is the dosage pack I use. I typically apply it at night because I definately see a difference in his mood with lethargy. I am always concerned about applying these products to an animal, and I have done extensive research into side effects. But have not come up with anything concrete. Perhaps for a month going down a dose pack might be the solution. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I posted a question that was somewhat similar about three weeks ago. I have a super tiny 4 pound puppy and the vet gave the a vial for (I think it was) 20 pounds and under!!!! She was very lethargic the first day, but then went back to normal.

Teddysteatime: I think I'll try that next time, putting it on at night, so at least if she's lethargic, I might get to sleep in the next morning!


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

JMO but being "lethargic" would be considered a side effect or adverse reaction! When they act out of character after injesting something or having something applied, would you not consider this a reason to stop.


----------

